# [Q] Anyone Know Of A Good Tethering App Non-Rooted



## SKumar26 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a good tethering app, hopefully wifi, for non-rooted phones that will work Stratosphere?


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

I THINK PDA Net is able to work without root but it is for usb tethering.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

JuggalotusHeat said:


> I THINK PDA Net is able to work without root but it is for usb tethering.


and bluetooth


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

You better be careful. Verizon knows when you're tethering and WILL charge you dearly for it. Ask a friend of mind. $60 added to his bill. $20 tethering charge, $40 fee for trying to duck the system.


----------



## coolio2oo7 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have actually had three or four verizon reps tell me as long as I have an unlimited data plan I shouldn't be charged for any use of third party tethering apps


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

coolio2oo7 said:


> I have actually had three or four verizon reps tell me as long as I have an unlimited data plan I shouldn't be charged for any use of third party tethering apps


I've been running Wireless Tether on my dInc and my Tbolt for a long time now. I pull down about 25-30 gig a month. Nobody has so much as raised an eyebrow at it when I talk to them. I've never been charged for it. I do have the unlimited plan. If you don't you're going to run into the limit of your phone's plan. The paid tethering is a whole different tiered scheme. That's what Wireless Tether will get you around.


----------

